# Roo's Recovery (pic heavy)



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

So in early May, my (at the time) 7 month old Cockatiel, Roo, managed to fracture his toe so badly, it was nearly severed. Upon taking him to the emergency room, we were told the toe would most likely have to be amputated. However, due to a significant amount of blood loss, surgery wasn't an option. We left him at the vet's overnight and, still, in the morning he was in no shape to have surgery. The estimated costs were well over our budget and we were forced to bring him home with antibiotics and hope for a smooth recovery. We were faced with the possibility that he could develop infection and die. He couldn't perch in the beginning, so we had to keep him in a laundry basket with a towel on the bottom. He was grumpy the first few days, but seemed to perk up. After a couple weeks, he started flying again. He would land on the cage or on the java tree and we realized he'd learned to perch even with his bandage. After almost two months with a bandaged foot, we were finally able to take it off. I am glad to say he's made a full recovery and is back with the flock of 'tiels and 'toos. The only thing he has to show for the recovery now is the fact that he can't bend that toe anymore.

Just after he was injured:

























First bath after injury:

















Flock, minus Roo









Now that he's recovered:

































With his best friend, Pikachu:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Roo and your flock is gorgouse
I'm so glad he recoverd


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww they are all so adorable


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

He is cute....and it is cute the way he now points....Glad he recovered so well


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

I am so glad he's all better now!  We were really worried for a while, but he's back to his old self again.

I think they're all very beautiful and each have there own very unique personalities that make them special!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your birds are beautiful, and I'm glad Roo has recovered.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Whew! Glad he recovered. My Juju has a toe like that, that doesn't bend...I wonder what happened to him.

Your flock is gorgeous! I very much enjoyed all your photos. So nice that they get along! I don't trust my galah around the tiels.


----------



## cock a tail (Jan 21, 2013)

birdythemighty said:


> So in early May, my (at the time) 7 month old Cockatiel, Roo, managed to fracture his toe so badly, it was nearly severed. Upon taking him to the emergency room, we were told the toe would most likely have to be amputated. However, due to a significant amount of blood loss, surgery wasn't an option. We left him at the vet's overnight and, still, in the morning he was in no shape to have surgery. The estimated costs were well over our budget and we were forced to bring him home with antibiotics and hope for a smooth recovery. We were faced with the possibility that he could develop infection and die. He couldn't perch in the beginning, so we had to keep him in a laundry basket with a towel on the bottom. He was grumpy the first few days, but seemed to perk up. After a couple weeks, he started flying again. He would land on the cage or on the java tree and we realized he'd learned to perch even with his bandage. After almost two months with a bandaged foot, we were finally able to take it off. I am glad to say he's made a full recovery and is back with the flock of 'tiels and 'toos. The only thing he has to show for the recovery now is the fact that he can't bend that toe anymore.
> 
> Just after he was injured:
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds

cock a tail


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

echolalia said:


> Whew! Glad he recovered. My Juju has a toe like that, that doesn't bend...I wonder what happened to him.
> 
> Your flock is gorgeous! I very much enjoyed all your photos. So nice that they get along! I don't trust my galah around the tiels.


Yea, that seemed to concern other people I've talked to, too. But Taz (galah) was brought up around both big and small birds and was socialized daily with other birds. When we got him, he was only 4 months old and my cockatiel was almost a year. I think he thought of her similar to a mother figure cause he always seemed to look to her for comfort. Now that he's over a year old himself, he's a bit more independent. However, having grown up with the 'tiels, he now copies their noises perfectly and calls for them when he can't see them. The goffin was a rescue and only has out of cage play time with them. Taz, Roo, and Pikachu all share a very large cage and are very closely bonded. I completely trust leaving them together. Taz often preens Pikachu's crest and lets her preen him, too. Roo and him are more indifferent, but enjoy each other's company for the most part.

:cinnamon pearl:ied::galah::goffin too:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's so cute! Boris (my galah) isn't exactly aggressive toward the tiels, just a bit too rough; he's very beaky and I don't trust him to know how to be gentle with the tiels. Or understand that he could hurt them. I hope to get a Goffins (or other small too) someday, in hopes that Boris would have an Avian companion his own size. You just never know how they will get along, though.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

echolalia said:


> That's so cute! Boris (my galah) isn't exactly aggressive toward the tiels, just a bit too rough; he's very beaky and I don't trust him to know how to be gentle with the tiels. Or understand that he could hurt them. I hope to get a Goffins (or other small too) someday, in hopes that Boris would have an Avian companion his own size. You just never know how they will get along, though.


We rescued Lacey (goffin) not too long ago and she's already 10, so she's a bit stand-offish towards the other birds. Taz is terrified of her and screams if she gets too close. The cockatiels freak her out and tend to leave her alone.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, it's so wonderful he made recovery. I hope he's doing well! He's beautiful, and your flock is gorgeous.


----------

